# Fertility Clinic Craigavon



## NL❤️ (Oct 18, 2016)

Hi, I hope someone could help me
I had an gaenology appointment with Dr MCCormick last week in Craigavon hospital.
He did an internal exam on me and everything looked fine, I've had all my blood tests and HSG test done, all coming back normal.
Husband had SA done and it is also normal.

I am now waiting on a letter from his fertility clinic to make an appointment.
Does anyone know how long the waiting list is in Craigavon Fertilty clinic?
Or anyone have an appointment scheduled there or have just had an appointment. 

We have been trying for 18months with no success.
I'm 29 and husband is 28.


----------



## Gemini40 (Feb 9, 2016)

It is about 2 months depending on what their numbers are like but you should just ring them- they are very nice. They will give you a better idea.


----------



## NL❤️ (Oct 18, 2016)

Thanks very much, I'm going to ring up tomorrow!😊


----------

